# What's your favorite chocolate truffle???? yum



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I've decided to serve a chocolate truffle on the plate with the cake for my daughter's wedding. Now, which brand to choose (the richer the better). :dancing banana: I thought I'd ask for your favorite chocolatier!


Any suggestions would be appreciated.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I LOVE Godiva champagne truffles in milk chocolate. They're large and rich, so one is more than enough.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I also love Goddiva!!! 

Additionally, if you would consider having chocolate shipped, you could try chocolate from Germany. My cousin who was stationed in Germany (and now lives there) sent me chocolates from Germany each Chrismas and they were delish (even the sugar-free that he sent for my grandma). However, I forget the name of the brand!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I also would HIGHLY recommend Godiva. When my husband and I had our family ceremony in the US after we eloped in Jamaica, we had Godiva truffles. Each place setting at the reception had the 4 pc. Signature Chocolate Truffle Assortment. :wub: 

http://www.godiva.com/catalog/collections....999999&va=1


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

You may want to try Payard ...

Payard at Saks: 

Payard Web Site:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Despite the fact that I _*am*_ Godiva Goddess (LOL) Godiva is actually not my top pick! :brownbag: 

Have you tried Richart? Its Parisian, and its sooo delicious! I dont know if they have truffles but their chocolate is sooo smooth! http://www.richart-chocolates.com/b2c/chocolate/

Another great French chocolatier is Debauve & Gallais..their truffle is soo rich, one is enough to make you feel like you gained 3 pounds (lol) but its so worth it! Treadmill later! :HistericalSmiley: http://www.debauveandgallais.com/main/intro.asp

An excellent Belgium chocolatier is Pierre Marcolini..my goodness, delicious! http://www.marcolinichocolatier.com/PMC2007Web1.html

With that said, I do like Godiva too, even if it is not my top 3. I also like Lindt Truffles..I always buy them @ the cashier at Borders, its a bad habit but I cant resist..lol..


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

My favorite subject!!! i love Martines Chocolates the truffles are out of this world ,we have them at Bloomingdales or on line.Payard is also up there.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

I knew I could count on SM to give me the world of chocolate! Now on to the job of sampling...... :smheat: 

I'm thinking I'll use the Debauve truffles as they look so authentic and everyone can have the same type. Then because there will only be 27 guests, I can offer one or two assortment boxes of other makers as the night wears on! ( the groom is a chocoholic )

What would I do without you Malt moms (and dads). :wub: 




One wedding detail covered!!!! mary anna herk and theena


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 25 2009, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780888


> I also would HIGHLY recommend Godiva. When my husband and I had our family ceremony in the US after we eloped in Jamaica, we had Godiva truffles. Each place setting at the reception had the 4 pc. Signature Chocolate Truffle Assortment. :wub:
> 
> http://www.godiva.com/catalog/collections....999999&va=1[/B]




I loove their packaging also. so elegant!, thanks


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 25 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780906


> Despite the fact that I _*am*_ Godiva Goddess (LOL) Godiva is actually not my top pick! :brownbag:
> 
> Have you tried Richart? Its Parisian, and its sooo delicious! I dont know if they have truffles but their chocolate is sooo smooth! http://www.richart-chocolates.com/b2c/chocolate/
> 
> ...



Your choices look beyond wonderful.. thanks for the leads! mary anna


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 25 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780890


> You may want to try Payard ...
> 
> Payard at Saks:
> 
> Payard Web Site:[/B]



oh my, those tarts and cakes look seriously too good to eat, I'm going to stop in next trip top nyc! thanks, mary anna


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (makettle29 @ May 25 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780929


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ May 25 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780906





> Despite the fact that I _*am*_ Godiva Goddess (LOL) Godiva is actually not my top pick! :brownbag:
> 
> Have you tried Richart? Its Parisian, and its sooo delicious! I dont know if they have truffles but their chocolate is sooo smooth! http://www.richart-chocolates.com/b2c/chocolate/
> 
> ...



Your choices look beyond wonderful.. thanks for the leads! mary anna
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great Choice! Debauve's truffles is really authentic..afterall, they were Marie Antoinette's chocolatier!  they have a nice boutique on Upper East Side, you can go in and sample more variety if you like. I think your guests would truly enjoy the treat, happy wedding planning!!!! ((HUGS)))


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Maison du Chocolat is the best! :heart:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.neuchatelchocolates.com/ I'm a fan of these. 

Champagne truffles are my faves.

Leslie


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

My favorite is the Lindt Lindor truffle. I like the white chocolate but the Lindor Truffles Stracciatella are SO wonderful. The 1st time my BIL ate one WOW the look on his face. LOL...He asked WHAT is the candy? AND the BEST part is the last time I bought some it was at Walmart... JMO...


----------

